# Hilti Collated screw gun SD4500



## Bronze Age Man (Sep 26, 2015)

Notice the threads on collated screw guns are not very recent. The collated attachment for this gun seems new. I picked one up last week along with screws.
Not had a chance to use it properly yet but here is my initial impression:
Seems well made but just for drywall really, max screw length is 1&1/4".

Hilti confuse things by giving you two depth gauges, one a little longer. They include an extra bit holder that won't work with either depth gauge; which is weird. The kicker is the long bit for the collated attachment to work costs almost $7.00. I have yet to find out how long they last. The attachment pops off quickly to reverse a screw.

The collated screws are not that expensive really, little more than double for a box of 8000 loose. It costs $18 more for the screws to hang 100 sheets of 4x8 so the time saving should easily offset that.

Can't find a less expensive bit yet, anyone know of one?


----------



## mrcharles (Sep 27, 2011)

I have two collated senco's and I never use them.... I find I'm faster with standard drywall screw gun and loose screws.


----------



## Bronze Age Man (Sep 26, 2015)

*Using the Hilti*

The Hilti rep called in my shop to train us on another tool and I had him demo the collated gun at the same time. 
I was using it wrong, pulling the trigger after engaging the screw and not getting the screw to drive deep enough. That is the way I use the regular drywall gun.
He locked the trigger 'ON' and just blasted the screws in so fast you could not blink. He claimed some guys told him the tool paid for itself doing one double garage.
There is no way manual handling of the screws can come close!


----------



## ubcguy89 (Mar 23, 2013)

I agree I have three hilti collated attachments, I have the larger attachment that can use 2" screws. Nobody, I mean nobody can keep up with a collated gun with someone who knows how to run it. All the large drywall/interior contractors are running them these days so it's quite obvious.


----------

